# harvest time



## blondlebanese (Dec 24, 2014)

how will i know when my plants are ready for harvest


----------



## Locked (Dec 24, 2014)

blondlebanese said:


> how will i know when my plants are ready for harvest



By the color of the Trichomes.   http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=52724&highlight=amber+alert


----------



## blondlebanese (Dec 25, 2014)

thanx  good article.


----------

